# Login Dialogue Box Issues.



## mrbotanical (Nov 27, 2012)

Strange goings-on with the login again. Its not happening every time I login, but most; when the username dialogue box is clicked on, the "username" txt does not "delete" itself, you have to manually delete it, whereas other times it behaves normally. The password dialogue box issues, seem to be resolved, as its been behaving OK for the last day or so. Also, sometimes after login, when you are redirected to the "thank you for logging in*******" page, sometimes it takes me straight back to the home page, whereupon I am NOT signed in, and have the banner "If this is your first visit to the site..." message. Its just happened again, first time I tried to submit this post, clicked on "submit thread" & was informed that I wasn't signed in, so couldn't complete action.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Issues like this that some members were experiencing were fixed last Friday for everyone except you. I'm sorry that you are still having problems. Have you tried a different browser? Or maybe it would help if you logged off and cleared your cache.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 28, 2012)

No issues on pc today, did play up a bit yesterday but seem OK now, although I am still suffering it on my android devices, (could just be my phone!). Always clear cookies, cache, etc. after every session, being a paranoid bastard! Thanks anyway rollitup.


----------



## sunni (Nov 29, 2012)

phones almost ALWAYS do that on ANY site it isnt roll it up its problem with phones themselves.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 30, 2012)

I would have thought it was more a script error/issue than a hardware issue, but hey, bill gates I 'ain't. Don't seem to be suffering the issues on any other site, phone or not.


----------

